
Ask HN: Why isn't parsed by Hacker News for quotes? - johnmaguire2013
Hacker News requires two new lines between paragraphs in order to render a line break. Often times, when copying &amp; pasting from other services which insert a line break after a single newline, and then prepending each line with &gt;, you&#x27;ll end up with a mess of a message.<p>&gt; For example, let&#x27;s say this was my message.
&gt; I copy and pasted it from another website.
&gt; This is the result.<p>Therefore, many seem to result to code blocks (two spaces before each line):<p><pre><code>  For example, let&#x27;s say this was my message.
  I copy and pasted it from another website.
  This is the result.
</code></pre>
Then, users on mobile, and even on the web, often times struggle as they have to scroll horizontally through the message.<p>If Hacker News instead treated the `&gt;` character similarly to `  ` (i.e. pre-formatted text) but without sticking it in a div with a fixed width, this would be much less of an issue.
======
johnmaguire2013
Hacker News removed my `>` symbol between the words "isn't" and "parsed" in
the title.

